# Suzuki DF20A (20hp) Tiller Wiggle



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

Option One seems the best in my opinion. Not much rubbing. 

Option two seems like it would cause the tiller handle to be hard to twist since you would need almost an interference fit between the handle and the tiller arm. You might be able to get away with some kind of Teflon bushing here but it sounds like it would eventually get wallered out and the handle play would come back. 

My honda 25 has the same issue, I run a cheap aluminum tiller handle so I didn't see the need to fix it.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

MooreMiller said:


> Option One seems the best in my opinion. Not much rubbing.
> 
> Option two seems like it would cause the tiller handle to be hard to twist since you would need almost an interference fit between the handle and the tiller arm. You might be able to get away with some kind of Teflon bushing here but it sounds like it would eventually get wallered out and the handle play would come back.
> 
> My honda 25 has the same issue, I run a cheap aluminum tiller handle so I didn't see the need to fix it.


Spot on. I think option one is the best starting point.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I'd sell it and get a 30 etec. Wait................... mine does the same thing. Never mind.


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

I have the same issue with a new Suzuki 25 - I tried several tiller extensions (36" in length) and the play wasn't as noticeable with a lighter tiller extension (carbon marine) - I got used to the play after using it a few times with the carbon extension and don't even notice it now. One thing i wish i could adjust though is the angle of the suzuki tiller arm to lower it - with a 36" extension the handle is up pretty high.


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

I think most of the play is due to the soft grip. I've got a cheap extension and quit using it. If I put a grab bar in I'll likely go with a Carbon Marine. I think you want to keep the weight to an absolute minimum as the amount of force is really multiplied due to the length of the extension.


----------



## Crazy Larry (Nov 8, 2017)

Bringing this one back from the dead for a situation report. Whiskey, did you rebuild that tiller arm and fix the wiggle? I've got the same motor, same wiggle.


----------



## bcarmbruster (Sep 29, 2020)

Just chiming in to see if anyone has dialed in a fix for this issue. I am spritzing up a 2015 20 tiller and am attempting to address the same problem. If I find a good fix, I'll share it here...


----------

